
IBM Gives Cloud Computing a Seal of Approval - qhoxie
http://gigaom.com/2008/11/23/ibm-gives-cloud-computing-a-seal-of-approval/
======
jwilliams
Not sure why anyone would doubt IBM's commitment/understanding of cloud
computing - the author of this article included.

IBM has been pushing the "On Demand" brand/thinking for years - since 2002 in
fact... On Demand has a lot in common with cloud computing today.

